# USA's Gp 38 paint problems - analysis?



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

My three-year-old GP 38 has cracking paint. Puzzled, I wonder if others have experienced the same. The paint is leaving the body of the loco in some sections, and yet, other sections simply show one inch or less cracked outlined sections -- much like a flag stone patio. The loco is kept inside and used less than four hours a month on our layout (Southern Calif.).


Any suggestions as to cause -- and the remedy is likely a repaint.  Is the plastic body simply rejecting the paint?  Is this situation unique to the model I have? Is there a repaind remedy?  My guess is, as I stated on LSCentral, if a repaint is the remedy, there are not available decals from USA's Charlie Roe as production is just that: a one-time production.


I'm puzzled by this rapid change -- try the fact the paint started body separation a month ago along the roof line.  Any analysis is appreciated.


Thanks,


Wendell


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wendell,


 Haven't had any probloms with USA trains, but I did with a Aristo tank car. I sent it in about 10 years ago and still haven't heard back from them!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Wendell, I had the paint flake off one of my 4 bay hoppers. No problem with 7 other hoppers. Looks to me like an adhesion problem on the ends of the hopper only.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Wendell,


I have 3 Milwaukee Road GP-38's since they came out years ago and have not had any problems with their paint.


But I have seen one CSX GP-38 which had cracked and lifting paint.  I added some weathering and was able to cover that up for a good friend of mine.


I seem to remember USA Trains having some type of sale a couple of years ago on some units which had blemished paint jobs.  Do not remember the particulars, but maybe you have one of those units that got past inspection.  Call Charles Ro and ask about cracking and lifting paint and ask for suggestions.


Tom


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

Wendell,


I had a similar problem with a Black Widow F-3.  The orange and silver paint around the curved part of the nose started flaking off.  The rest of the engine was fine as was the B unit.  I also own several of their other engines and haven't seen this problem again.  I attribute it to an improperly prepared surface (quality) problem in this instance.


 


Bret


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I have around 40 USA locos including GP38's and have never had any paint problems.


 


Art


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had this happen on both early Aristo & USA engines and rolling stock, pretty rare though,


I always attributed it to an occasional piece missing the the cleaning, degrease stage before


paint... Not seen much of this lately though, but what I have seen lately, is some factory paint


jobs with a little more dirt in them than U'd expect from a factory paint job...


Paul R...


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for the responses. 
I will call USA to see what remedy they suggest in preping the loco body. I have used a detergent wash, rinse, and dry successfully for other air brush projects on plastic. I'm interested in their analysis. 
Wendell


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a GP38 with chipping paint, so I weathered the daylights out of it and it ended up featured in Finescale Railroader some time back. 

John


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

John, 
If life gives you lemons make lemonade


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the paint start chipping off the fuel tank on one of my SD70's,the other was fine. It would appear that USA has or had some quality control problems with with primers.


----------

